
Decaf coffee’s terrible reputation is outdated. So why does it persist? - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2019/3/7/18253668/decaf-coffee-caffeine-stigma
======
badpun
This might be the most rambling, substance-free article I’ve read in my life.

------
coldtea
When did it become outdated?

It's still a coffee beverage without the substance people drink coffee for.

~~~
Konnstann
Some people enjoy the taste of coffee. My parents love their
espresso/cappuccino machine and they pretty much exclusively drink decaf. My
younger brother also loves it, he's only allowed to drink decaf due to his
age.

I can't stand the coffee taste but there are those who don't.

